# LH Hoyt Ultraelite XT 3500 for sale



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Pics*

Here's a photo ... I also forgot to mention that the price is for the bare bow.


----------



## HGDK (Jan 20, 2012)

Hallo, I'm interested in buying the hoyt bow that you are advertising. How can I contact you and is the bow stil for sale?


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

HGDK

the bow has been sold quite some time ago, I do however have other lh bows for sale, what is your main interest, hunting or target archery? Let me know, maybe I can be of assistant.


----------

